
Your Guide to Good-Enough Compliance (2006) - tim333
http://www.cio.com/article/2439324/risk-management/your-guide-to-good-enough-compliance.html
======
tim333
Jason Spaltro, executive director of information security at Sony Pictures
Entertainment explaining getting weak passwords past the auditor and so on.
Guess he may have had second thoughts on that one.

